# How often can you use Aqueon Ammonia Neutralizer?



## bettafishqueen (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you use it once a day if you have an ammonia problem? Just don't wanna poison my fish

Please actually ANSWER my question instead of commenting something like "Don't use it, it messes up your tank" or anything like that.. I already used it and every fish owner has their own opinion on what to use and not use so I just want my question answered haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's very sad that information on the Aqueon site is so sparse. You'd think they'd give more direction on how to use a product.

You might check its ingredients against similar products by other makers and see what they say about daily dosing.

I'd email to see if Aqueon can give you a definitive answer and do daily 50% water changes until then...then I'd raise hell about how little information they make available. :evil:


----------



## bettafishqueen (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha no kidding. It sucks having to look everywhere online for an answer.. And then still no one knows. And yeah I'll try looking at other products with about the same, that sounds like the best I could do. I know Prime is similar to it, and people say its effective for 24 hours, so I might just wait 24 - 48 hours and then check it.

Thanks for the reply though


----------



## bettafishqueen (Feb 25, 2014)

*How to dose aqueon ammonia neutralizer?*

I used the measuring cap that came with the bottle and measure it to 2.5 ml (1/2 of 5, so I estimated) since I have a 5 gallon tank, so did I measure correctly or should I have measured by drops instead? And if I do measure by drops, how many drops per gallon should I do?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If it's 5 ml per gallons sounds like you did it right.

I've only used Prime and I know you can use it daily.


----------



## bettafishqueen (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks again haha


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

What size tank is it and what are the inhabitants? Honestly, if the tank only has a single betta, the easiest (and cheapest) thing to do may be to just move the betta to a temporary tank (and do water changes as necessary to keep ammonia at 0 ppm) and add ammonia to the main tank as necessary to complete the cycle. It shouldn't take long if the tank has already begun to cycle, and your fish would be safe from the harmful effects of ammonia.

If the ammonia is in the tap water though, that would be a whole different story...


----------

